# What you guys use your lasers for?



## Englander (Apr 23, 2006)

The title says it all, other than a lazer pointer for eg pointing at a board with info on it when teaching or something, what can or do you guys use your lazers for?


----------



## Solomon MK2 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: What you guys use your lazers for?*

I use them for "star gazing". 

J/K!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: What you guys use your lazers for?*

I evaluate "lazers" (lasers) on my website first, then subsequently use them for pointing purposes indoors. Only as part of my evaluation process do I attempt to ignite matches. try and detect a burning or stinging sensation on my fingers by irradiating them with the laser beam, or burn holes in black plastic garbage bags or electrical tape with the higher powered units.


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: What you guys use your lazers for?*

TO RULE OVER THE WORLD! 

I usually used for star gazing and also site inspection while at work.


----------



## Lasernerd (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: What you guys use your lazers for?*

Laser light shows for touring bands and MTV,
designing optics for laser optical mice,Laser UV cureing of prototypes.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: What you guys use your lazers for?*

Microwave site surveys ("flashing" the path), lectures, miscellaneous optics experiments.


----------



## Englander (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: What you guys use your lazers for?*

Cool, sounds like they can be pretty useful. When you say Stargaze? how do you stargaze with a lazer? point at the stars? can you see the beam in the sky? just how powerful are these lazers? i got a free one from Lighthound, is that pretty rubbish for any applications other than pointing then?

Cheers

Craig.


----------



## dr_lava (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: What you guys use your lazers for?*

Was out on a night hike the other night, it was very slightly foggy with low cloud cover. The beam was amazing and you could clearly see it terminate in the cloud 300' overhead. Pointing it more toward the horizon gave a much longer beam. One girl said 'It's just like a light saber!' Very cool stuff. (40mW)


----------



## leadfoot808 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: What you guys use your lazers for?*

I have a Leica Disto A3 laser distance meter...measure buildings and then draw them in CAD...great cat toy as well Those new green pen lasers are astonishing...


----------



## King Of Dreams (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: What you guys use your lazers for?*

i use mine to freak ppl out, make eeks jealous of me, scare my cats, scare birds, burn stuff and generally make mischief!!


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: What you guys use your lazers for?*

King OF Dreams ... this is exactly the mind of post we do not want to see on CPF for various reasons (you may look them up in the sticky threads and rules), even if said with tongue in cheek. Please adjust your posting style. Thank you.
bernhard


----------



## godfrey (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: What you guys use your lazers for?*

I use it to scare away the monsters under my bed. Well, no..not really.

I enjoy them because they are, I suppose, cool to play with. I've had my share of red diode pointers, HeNe's and one green Leadlight 5mW. I did manage to snipe a 48mW argon/ion laser the other night on e-bay. Can't wait till that arrives.

I'm into creating shows (for personal use only), experiments with light and what-not. I don't care to light things on fire or burn things...

Phil


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: What you guys use your lazers for?*

so far, I haven't been able to play with mine much, but have managed to put together a rather lousy interferometer (no adecuate equipment at my disposal). I have also experimented a little with a schlieren "imaging" setup. Finally, I built my very own laser display system. Nothing fancy, though, just three motors turning mirrors, producing sort of spirographs on the wall (neat and fun) 

Oh, I also use it for pointing out things in the sky at night like stars, clusters and the moon. Yeah, right, like the moon needs to be pointed out 

I'm not into burning things though, I only tried once to burn electrical tape, founs it doable, and that's it. Not much fun in there to me :thumbsdow, after all, there are easier ways to acomplish that :lolsign:

anyway, enjoy your lasers


----------



## King Of Dreams (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: What you guys use your lazers for?*

can i just ask, what was wrong with my last post? i didnt mention doing anything irresponible with it? did i? if so, why am i getting so much flak over it?


----------



## abeland1 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: What you guys use your lazers for?*



King Of Dreams said:


> can i just ask, what was wrong with my last post? i didnt mention doing anything irresponible with it? did i? if so, why am i getting so much poop over it?


If anyone has wondered why I require a phone conversation before selling a CPF "special", you have your answer here.


----------



## alaskawolf (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: What you guys use your lazers for?*

i just point at stuff with my laser pointers


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: What you guys use your lazers for?*



King Of Dreams said:


> i use mine to freak ppl out, make eeks jealous of me, scare my cats, scare birds, burn stuff and generally make mischief!!



Well ... since apparently this wasn't a weak attempt at humour :green: ... I'll explain it to you.

Freaking out people with high powered and dangerous lasers is the most irresponsible thing to do. Whatever "freaking out" means to you. I do not dare imagine that. 

Scare your cats ... same as above ... 

Scare birds ... same as above ...

Gererally make mischief ... yeah. Sure.


So ... in the end ... this is a dangerous game, and someone can easily get hurt (blinded). We at CPF strongly discourage any discussion or promotion of such activities with lasers. To protect our rear sides and to act as responsible people, like we all should be.

If anything happens to your eyes ... I don't care. However, if the stupid teenager who read this blinds someone ... then I do care.
Which is why such comments have no place on CPF.

Non-compliance will result in banning.

bernhard


----------



## Biglasers (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: What you guys use your lazers for?*

If you are looking for examplex of laser uses, check this link that relates to lasers being used by tour guides, astronomer, et al - http://www.biglasers.com/site/1589403/page/827829


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 29, 2006)

Just changing a spelling in the thread title...I just couldn't stand to see "la*Z*ers" any more.


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 29, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Just changing a spelling in the thread title...I just couldn't stand to see "la*Z*ers" any more.



Reminds me...if you type in www.wickedlazers.com instead of www.wickedlasers.com it takes you to http://www.optotronics.com/ (Found this out thanks to my friends spelling)


----------



## Handlobraesing (Apr 29, 2006)

Urban exploration.
Determining the dustiness of the place and locating the end of a large tunnel, such as drains.


----------



## Dawg (May 3, 2006)

I use mine for Etching graphics on coated plastics and metals for various end users including auto manufacturers.


----------



## LaserSpecialist (May 26, 2006)

I am currently researcher for photonic development at the university I teach at. The lasers that I have purchased have been used to conduct skin therapy treatment, gas densities, and particles in the air. May I also add that the best service that I have encountered in regards to customer service was Biglasers.com
They offered me quick and reliable service and an amazing warranty...
Link for their hand held laser pointers:
http://www.biglasers.com/site/1589403/page/45031


----------



## SuperBert (May 26, 2006)

someone please stop these big lasers posts.... w0w what advertising!!!

and to think, I considered buying one of their high powered red modules one day!


----------



## Entity (May 27, 2006)

Seriously. All you are doing is degrading your companies reputation.


----------



## kinesis (May 27, 2006)

im bringing mine to a rave :rock:

Ill be the only 1 there or one of the few with one, so alll the people will be amazed by this hot gadget. ill be pretty popular im sure. if 20mW doesnt show the beam into the sky im gonna be pissed...


----------



## EGP (May 27, 2006)

kinesis said:


> im bringing mine to a rave :rock:
> 
> Ill be the only 1 there or one of the few with one, so alll the people will be amazed by this hot gadget. ill be pretty popular im sure. if 20mW doesnt show the beam into the sky im gonna be pissed...



Be careful where you aim it - you won't be very popular if you give someone a permanent eye injury.... :shakehead 

Also be careful who you let 'try it' - we've heard plenty of stories of knuckleheads doing exactly what the laser owner has told them NOT to do, as soon as they got their hands on the laser...

Besides, if you're in the U.S, I believe you need a variance to operate a class IIIB laser in public.

Regards,
Erling


----------



## ddaadd (May 27, 2006)

Hilti PD25:

Very useful laser distance meter for measuring. I find it invaluble in my job of installing piping systems. I can measure to specific points without having to actually be there, great time saver, and keeps me from doing alot of climbing around, which is a safety benefit to me and my company. Increases accuracy of the work I do.


Laser Levels: Robotoolz, David White, PLS5X, SpectraPhysics LM3, Hilti PM3

Another invaluble tool in the construction biz for laying out plumb and level reference points. Above also applies here.


Red Laser Pointers:

Used indoors to point out reference items to coworkers.


Green laser pointers:

Used outdoors as above, the red ones aren't visable to any distance in daylight. A good green pointer will show a visible dot hundreds of feet away in daylight conditions.

I bought these out of pocket to use at work, even though not required. I saw the potential to do my job better and it has taken me to a level above what is the industry standard in design and installation of piping systems. I'm slowly seeing more acceptance of these tools in the field, but contractors seem reluctant to emphasize the use of laser tools, untill they realize it makes them more money.

Oh, and I'll occasionally play chase the dot with pets, show someone that a greenie can burn electrical tape or pop ballons....he he.....


----------



## Corona (Jun 28, 2006)

I've used my ~5mW one as a presentation pointer (umm, of course). Engineer types are way too jaded over plain red ones and my peers are no exception. Green gets their attention (for now).

The higher power ones (20~40mW) I have used (ultra-responsibly of course) for conditions where red lasers are useless - such things as:

Daytime surveying of shooting lanes at my deer hunting blind (deep in the woods, zero risk to anyone but me). It is great for finding existing straight lines of sight and for identifying those tiny far away twigs that can result in a deflected arrow or bullet.

Star pointing and the like (in said deep woods, far from populated areas). Any aircraft anywhere in the sky means it gets turned off immediately.

With line generating optics, establishing a level line around corners of my house (for applying siding). The average power at any point in the line is safer than a 5mW spot. I'd rather not wait until night time to hang siding on my house 

Various indoor experiments. I'm very cautious with >5mW devices whenever outdoors, but I won't pretend that I "never" use them outdoors. 

Like Arnold implied, it's not what we do with them, its what we _don't_ or won't do with them that determines our level of responsibility and suitability for ownership.


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 28, 2006)

as I mentioned b4 I blased my self with a 5mw green and it was painful!!!!


----------



## Steve (Jun 28, 2006)

Do you guys realize that doctors, physical therapists, and many others in the health field are now using low powered lasers or LLLT (low level laser therapy) in the 532nm-1000nm range to heal many different conditions like musculoskeletal, wound healing, skin aesthetics etc. The power range varies between 5-1000mw. There is a company called Erchonia Medical which builds a dual 5mw 635nm line generating laser with a frequency generator and charges $10,000 for it! I have tried building my own 10mw 635nm line generating laser (no frequencies though) and it really works on back/neck/shoulder pain and other physical problems as well. I do not recommend you experiment with the high powered laser mentioned on this forum though and certainly keep them away from the eyes. Leave that to the medical field as their lasers go into the 1000-40,000mw range for cutting, slicing, and dicing. Check out LLLT on GOOGLE if this interests you.


Steve


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 28, 2006)

New (for me anyway) use:

Lower powered units (<4mW) get used as cat toys in this house.

One of my stepsister's cats really chases after red (650nm), green (532nm), and blue (473nm) laser spots on the floor; and even chases the spot up his cat tree and follows it with his eyes if I direct (aim) the unit at the ceiling.


----------



## abeland1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> Do you guys realize that doctors, physical therapists, and many others in the health field are now using low powered lasers or LLLT (low level laser therapy) in the 532nm-1000nm range to heal many different conditions like musculoskeletal, wound healing, skin aesthetics etc. The power range varies between 5-1000mw. There is a company called Erchonia Medical which builds a dual 5mw 635nm line generating laser with a frequency generator and charges $10,000 for it! I have tried building my own 10mw 635nm line generating laser (no frequencies though) and it really works on back/neck/shoulder pain and other physical problems as well. I do not recommend you experiment with the high powered laser mentioned on this forum though and certainly keep them away from the eyes. Leave that to the medical field as their lasers go into the 1000-40,000mw range for cutting, slicing, and dicing. Check out LLLT on GOOGLE if this interests you.
> 
> 
> Steve



I have seen a steadily increasing number of orders from health professionals for our 635nm reds I even came out with a model with a model that stays on until you push the button again at their request.. They tell me that they have significantly better results with a 635nm rather than the 650nm.


----------



## N8YWF (Jul 4, 2006)

My latest use for my Newwish laser is to use it for my own laser show. We light off a bunch of fireworks and smoke bombs. Then shine it on the pole barn while the yard is smokey. I guess you can call it a hillbilly laser show. :laughing:


----------



## nero_design (Jul 4, 2006)

I use mine for a number of purposes. 

* Fun. Lasers are always cool, futuristic tools. 
* Levelling.
* Exotic Illumination (utilising galvos and mirrors)
* Engraving (of plastic objects for identification).
* Laser Demonstration Device (NOT as a pointer!).
* Starpointing (astronomy).
* Signalling Device.
* Illumination (non Photographic).
* Photography (as a subject).
* Photography (as a lighting/illumination tool).
* Photography (for focus-lock enhancement in darkness).
* Source of Ignition for various experiments.
* Scoring the surface of model kits to simulate blast damage.
* Backlighting Spider Webs to extract textures for creating Space Nebula textures for film & television.
* Starpointing.
* Animal Attractant (reptiles and fish).
* Animal Deterrent (dogs etc can be led away via distraction on the ground with the beam - tried this last week when an aggessive dog approached a film shoot session).

There's a few other uses but they can't be listed here.


----------



## D Nichl (Jul 31, 2006)

* Presentations for teaching
* Toy for my dog when I'm lazy
* I like gadgets, so lasers are a must


----------



## allthatwhichis (Jul 31, 2006)

I am semi obsessed with Pink Floyd music... and since I will probably never see a live Pink Floyd laser show, I plan to build a show of my own and listen... watch as much floyd as I can with it before all the lasers die from over use... :rock:


----------



## illumiGeek (Aug 4, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New (for me anyway) use:
> 
> Lower powered units (<4mW) get used as cat toys in this house.
> 
> One of my stepsister's cats really chases after red (650nm), green (532nm), and blue (473nm) laser spots on the floor; and even chases the spot up his cat tree and follows it with his eyes if I direct (aim) the unit at the ceiling.


My friend's dog goes totally nuts over the dot from my laser. I use a somewhat whimpy 635nm red pointer to exersize the dog. We take her to a nearby park and she will chase that thing for hours. My finger actually gets tired from holding the button down before she tires of running around after the thing. Even after I turn it off and try to leave she will sniff all around in the grass and bushes trying to find it again. She's relentless. She will dig in her claws and pull at the leash until she has searched everwhere. I finally found a way to get her to give up by letting her "tree" the dot. I run it up the trunk of a tree and turn it off. The dog will watch the tree for a minute or so and then will leave the park without all the fuss.

Funny thing is, the next night when we walk her by the park she will run right up to the same try and stand there in anticipation. Like she's thinking, "Okay you've had your rest; now it's time to play again". And, of course, the dot never dissapoints.

The greenies I have are too powerful for pet toy duty, so I stick with the red. I had a 650nm red, but the dog would lose track of it in the grass. The 635 seems to work much better.

One thing to keep in mind when using a laser for pet play, is that many animals have far better night vision than humans. Cat and dog eyes are more sensitive to light, and as such are probably more suceptible to damage. While class IIIa lasers are considered "safe" for humans, they may not be for animals. Stick to lower power devices, and keep it well away from their faces.

I don't know about cats, but the dog seems to prefer the red anyway. If I fire both a red and green at the wall she will hesitate for a moment, but goes for the red dot every time.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 4, 2006)

The cat seems to prefer the blue laser over green, yellow, or red.
Guess he has expensive tastes...hahaha!!!


----------



## mintakax (Aug 4, 2006)

illumiGeek said:


> My friend's dog goes totally nuts over the dot from my laser. I use a somewhat whimpy 635nm red pointer to exersize the dog. We take her to a nearby park and she will chase that thing for hours.
> .
> .
> .
> I don't know about cats, but the dog seems to prefer the red anyway. If I fire both a red and green at the wall she will hesitate for a moment, but goes for the red dot every time.



Each night my dog requires that I give him a laser workout with my <5mw greenie in the back yard. Around 9pm he starts following me around the house "looking" at the ground then up at me...its pretty funny. I also used it once to lure him back into the house when he accidentally escaped out of the front door. He is a Shiba Inu and they are known for escaping and giving their owners a frightful chasing experience....but he is compelled to chase the laser back into the house.
I have also used my <35mw greenie to point out astronomical objects at a star party....simply amazing. One has to carefully watch for planes however.


----------



## 92fs (Aug 6, 2006)

Got a shelty, boxer, lab, husky, and a border collie. The border colie loves my green laser I got from Abeland. She will sit at the door while I am on the computer and stare me down while swishing her tail for 30 minutes at dusk. I finally give in. (<5mw)

For safety of the laser itself I put 1/2 inch vinal tubing on the front and back to cushion it in case I drop it. Have not done that yet. For the switch I use the same tubing over it, and put a 1/2 inch hose clamp over that. I turn the screw with my thumbnail to turn it on, and we have about 30 minutes of fun.

Don't overdo the exercise. That is easy to do, and a lot of dogs don't stop when they are really tired. I've had large dogs most of my life. Learn to see when they have had enough. Fat tounges and heavy salivation means it is time to stop. Not trying to lecture, but just pointing out some problems you could have running your dog with a laser. My border collie just will not stop, I have to stop for her.

Another thing you need to watch out for is to avoid tight turns. I read something in WSJ a while back that one of the most common injuries for a dog is a blown knee. This happens on larger and older dogs. Very painful for the dog, and very expensive for a vet to fix. Keep the run with lots of space and slow turns. Don't crank the dog about with a laser. Nice smooth runs they enjoy too. Avoid tight turns.

I love my dogs. 

Have fun.


----------



## mintakax (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. My dog is an 18lb Shiba Inu--very fast and very agile, he usually lets me know when he has had enough.


----------



## Topper (Aug 9, 2006)

I do not use mine any more. I used to point at Stars however green lasers are being used in ways they should not so I have not used mine one is 12.5 one is 23 both green but a total waste of funds as I can not use them for fear of someone thinking the wrong thing. I can't even sell them or give them away as I have no clue as to what a person might do or whom might get ahold of one do something stupid and I am the guy they got it from?? Nope I am stuck by total goofs. So be it.
Topper


----------



## Impyboy (Aug 10, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> The cat seems to prefer the blue laser over green, yellow, or red.
> Guess he has expensive tastes...hahaha!!!




kinda OT, but could this be proof that cats and dogs aren't colour blind ?


----------



## illumiGeek (Aug 10, 2006)

I thought I read something about cats being able to see colors. Been so long I can't remember where; but there was research that proved cats do see color. And dogs, I thought, were only partially color blind (they see some colors).

There are other animals, like rats, that are totally color blind. Although rats can see into the ultraviolet spectrum.

Even if the animal can't see the color, the laser would still appear as a bright dot.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Aug 11, 2006)

My german shepherd ignores the laser but my pit loves to chase it. Hours of enjoyment for her. Happy dog = happy owner.


----------



## ow!myeyez (Sep 4, 2006)

allthatwhichis said:


> I am semi obsessed with Pink Floyd music... and since I will probably never see a live Pink Floyd laser show, I plan to build a show of my own and listen... watch as much floyd as I can with it before all the lasers die from over use... :rock:


 
ive seen a pi9nk floyd laser light show in a laserium at griffith park in california observatory. it was awesome!!! it was playing music from The Wall.


----------



## YAG (Sep 5, 2006)

Here is what I do for fun with one of my lasers. It is a 30 watt Laserscope YAG that has been converted to an entertainment laser... this thing has seen a lot of big shows in the last 5 years.

Before you guys get all up in arms about these pics, I have read the rules for this section... I DO have a variance, a site variance was filed for this display (4th of July block party), everything in the pics is legal, there is a handheld remote shutter switch to envoke the live control aspect since the position of the laser head doesn't meet the 3-meter rule, and only authorized people had access to the beam area.

With all that out of the way, enjoy


----------



## Coop (Sep 5, 2006)

I just got my greenie today, so I havent used it much. But I bought it with the intention to use it for stargazing and as a tool for a certain geocache  

I just tried to entertain my pet rabbits with it, but they completely ignore the dot, while they used to follow the dot of my red laser all over the place (before I gave it to my dad)


----------



## Changchung (Sep 5, 2006)

allthatwhichis said:


> I am semi obsessed with Pink Floyd music... and since I will probably never see a live Pink Floyd laser show, I plan to build a show of my own and listen... watch as much floyd as I can with it before all the lasers die from over use... :rock:


 
Somebody said Pink Floyd??? i have all his albums, and hopes not to die before seeing some concert of Roger Waters, please, show us your laser show if you do it... :rock:


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree with changchung, share your show .

Also wish to see a concert, but somehow I don't think they'll be coming to venezuela any time soon


----------



## instinct (Sep 5, 2006)

also, there is also a cover band known as the "australian pink floyd".. they are a cover band, and from the video I've seen, they have an amazing laser show as well.. Also, there is a show in Van Nuys, I beleieve, where you can see the laser show to dark side of the moon.. and YAG.. that picture looks AMAZING.


----------



## YAG (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## allthatwhichis (Sep 8, 2006)

Hmmm, missed the show requests for a little. Here is 
Shine on You Crazy Diamond part one... I did the whole album but was not completly happy with the edit. I am still learning. I have also done the whole album of Dark Side of the Moon but it's REAL big and I havn't cut is into individual songs. I have to do that before it is small enough to upload...  the raw avi is 9 gigs... I have gotten it to 200 megs but it looks much better at 9 gigs.  I'll see if I can cut it up in the next few days... I'm... in between computers ATM. or I have 3 computers in parts... :lolsign: 

I have 3 other videos of my laser show, 2 are the same song but different sizes and one is a techno song. All 3 of them have poor audio since I didn't do any editing to them. I am still learning about the vidoe editing software. 

Enjoy!

YAG... :rock: that beast is awesome, do you have any spare parts you don't need??? maybe an ILDA scanner/galvo set up? :naughty:


----------



## YAG (Sep 9, 2006)

Nope I am using my last G-120 scanset and a turbotrack amp with the laserscope YAG. I used to have a LOT more stuff, but most of it has gone away. At one time, I had two 5 watt whitelights with Cambridge 6800 scanners, a 30 watt argon, and a bunch of other stuff laying around. I still have a 2 watt krypton, a 1.5 watt whitelight, 35mw hene, and two 60x argons sitting here that I need to ebay.

Here is a video of a 500mw whitelight system and the 30 watt YAG at a rave in Canada, and a pic of the two 5 watt whitelights in action at a rave in Canada, where audience scanning is legal.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Sep 9, 2006)

Awwww... PM me before you list any of that... PLEASE!!!


----------



## Stuart B (Sep 10, 2006)

How about putting one on the heads of ill tempered sea bass? Does Dr Evil read this forum?

I just ordered a 5mW green on ebay to have a nosey at...will be first laser. I might get a lower power one to play with the pets with. Is 1mW safe enough?

Stu


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 11, 2006)

It's a wonderful party trick. I whip out a black balloon, inflate it, shine my 50mW thegreenbeam at it for a few moments, and POW! A few minutes ago, I discovered that it can burn electrical tape. It takes a long time, and several on/off cycles, but it can do it. I hope to get a 100-150mW that can just slice through the stuff.

On the topic of pet toys: My dog is a flashaholic. He hunts down spots from flashlights, lasers, reflected sunlight, and anything else shiny and mobile. We try not to encourage him, because he acts kind of nuts when he spots something, and it takes a little while to convince him to forget about it.

allthatwhichis, I really would like to take a shot at compressing your laser show. I have some experience in ripping TV shows (for PERSONAL, PRIVATE use, as a matter of pure convenience), so I believe that I might be able to help you out.


----------



## instinct (Sep 11, 2006)

YAG said:


> Nope I am using my last G-120 scanset and a turbotrack amp with the laserscope YAG. I used to have a LOT more stuff, but most of it has gone away. At one time, I had two 5 watt whitelights with Cambridge 6800 scanners, a 30 watt argon, and a bunch of other stuff laying around. I still have a 2 watt krypton, a 1.5 watt whitelight, 35mw hene, and two 60x argons sitting here that I need to ebay.
> 
> Here is a video of a 500mw whitelight system and the 30 watt YAG at a rave in Canada, and a pic of the two 5 watt whitelights in action at a rave in Canada, where audience scanning is legal.


 
oh man.. beautiful picture and video.. i think the closest thing we have like that in los angeles is Nu-Salt lasers, but they mostly only do San Diego Raves/Clubs now.. That picture is so awesome.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Sep 11, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> allthatwhichis, I really would like to take a shot at compressing your laser show. I have some experience in ripping TV shows (for PERSONAL, PRIVATE use, as a matter of pure convenience), so I believe that I might be able to help you out.


 
 I'm sorry man, I completly forgot about that. I've been stablizing a couple of processor overclocks so I can sell them and it takes awhile to jump through all the hoops. I'll butn the 1.9 gig wmv file and get your address and mail it to you. Or if you know of a FTP or something, we have a DS3 @ work and when I work at night no one else is at the building... all that bandwidth for me...  Kepp on my *** about this though, I'm knee deep in a lot of shitte ATM.

My girlfriend refers to my computers as my crack...  She's also starting to group lasers in the same category with my computers... They do compliment each other well. :touche:


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 11, 2006)

If you could make it a DVD movie, in the format that a set-top player would use, or that would trigger DVD-playing programs on a computer, that would be easiest for me.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Sep 12, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> If you could make it a DVD movie, in the format that a set-top player would use, or that would trigger DVD-playing programs on a computer, that would be easiest for me.


 That's finny... Kinda.
:ironic:
No offence... If I could do that I wouldn't need you...  I'd have mailed you a DVD copy to play with already. :lolsign: I can get it to 200 megs but websites only want 100 megs or less. I think I'll just chop it up into individual songs and shrink them some and upload them. No matter what I do I can't get it to make a DVD format... I've tried 3 or 4 different things... Then got a new CPU and lost interest... then another...  Now I have to sell them both...  cause I got a third...


I'm gonna try to cut it up in a little, I have to stay up all night. I'll keep you posted. If I can get the 9 gig divided into songs, do you want the raw .avi's. I'll burn em to a couple DVDs and mail em to ya. I figure I could just cut it in half, but if I do that I might as well cut it into the indiviual 7 or 8 songs.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 13, 2006)

That sounds good. If you want it as a single file, try zipping it and putting it on a dual layer DVD. .avi or .mp2 should work for me.

PM sent with address.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Sep 13, 2006)

Cool...

The first 3:57 song Breath makes a 897MB .avi file. I'm changing it to an MPEG file ATM. I changed the resolution, but it gave me the option to make it higher. So I tried that. I wouldn't think you could make the file bigger but I may be wrong. 

It actually took me a lot longer than I had hoped to get set up. I had to move a computer and install the program. 

edit:
MPEG was almost the same size, 800MB... but I may be able to make a video file that'll fit on a DVD, I just found an option...


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 13, 2006)

Whatever format or formats you decide on, let me know once you've sent me something.

It'd probably be best if you sent it in more than one format, so that I have some options in regards to what software I can use.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, I burning a dvd with menus, not many and not done at all well, ATM, but i think it may take a few hours? to finish... I'd have figured a 256 meg 7900 gt video card, 2 gigs of ram, and a 2.6GHz dual core spu would slap this shitte out in an hour tops...


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 13, 2006)

All that stuff is cool, but doesn't really help in burning a disc. If your burner is slow, the burn will be slow.

I do my CPU-intensive tasks (video encoding, mostly) while I'm away or asleep.

Remember: A watched pot never boils.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Sep 13, 2006)

Ahhh... I'm on crack... It was taking a while to convert it, again... I think I've converted it 3 times tonight.  I wlaked away for a dew and came back after the render that took 45 minutes and it was 99% done, all it's go tto do now is burn, and that's 1/3 done already. It was just the % of total time was not moving well relative to the convert % and I was confused... :huh2: Should be done in 10 to 15 minutes, total time just over 1 hour.  My 8x burner is only burning at 2.4x for some reason...


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 19, 2006)

So how goes the laser video, allthatwhichis? I'm still waiting for you to request my address so you can send a SASE. I'm still game for trying to help you with that, if you are.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Sep 19, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> So how goes the laser video, allthatwhichis? I'm still waiting for you to request my address so you can send a SASE. I'm still game for trying to help you with that, if you are.


 I'm sorry. I got involved with my computer overclocking and spaced this. I tend to make everything priority 1 and everything gets averaged at priority 2 and still doesn't get done. The computer pissed me off so I am glancing back at lasers with renewed interest. I really wanted to get this ILDA controlled scanner last night but I got out bid... Actually my bid didn't even show up... :thumbsdow 

I actually burned you a disk that night but have had a bad week and have not made it to the post office. I have tomorrow off and will try to get it out... I am writing you address down from you PM to me as I type... or will in a minute.  

Done. |


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 12, 2006)

Regarding the Pink Floyd replies; I have the Pulse DVD; a total inspiration for me. All those lights! Especially during "Run Like Hell" and "Another Brick in the Wall". Another time, I saw a laser show with Pink Floyd songs but I was too buzzed to remember what I saw... 


Many interesting replies to this post! 

Lightmania


----------

